# Update on the HAVOC, INC Reboot



## Dorset (Mar 27, 2019)

I've been off the topic for some time, due to being diagnosed with cancer in February, and then having to have that 'strategically removed.' They say they got it all. Not much consolation as, in spite of our telling everyone and his pet cockatiel that I was diabetic, they immediately hooked me up post-op with a dextrose feed. That led to a frantic flurry of insulin shots, as they tried to get me back to a reasonable level. Ah, fond, amusing memories. How I did laugh as my eyes rolled back in my head and a little ghost emitted from my mouth. If I could AFFORD to sue... Well, that's behind us now.

A month later and I'm off the pain pills, though a little week for photo shoots, narration, and much more than playing WAKFU seven hours a day. I can live with that for a while longer.

Anyhoo, Terrie (Smith) is digitally toning the long-unprinted issue ten. That ends the story arc that was progressing when we ran into distribution issues. I have two years of new material scripted, and have been tinkering with three more issues' worth of contents. 

I've also seen pictures of  3D printed Chester head. Please don't ask. I had Vincent Price dreams for a week after that.

So, there's progress, pending a final agreement with the new distributor.


----------



## Chernobyl Cat (May 27, 2019)

Dorset said:


> I've been off the topic for some time, due to being diagnosed with cancer in February, and then having to have that 'strategically removed.' They say they got it all. Not much consolation as, in spite of our telling everyone and his pet cockatiel that I was diabetic, they immediately hooked me up post-op with a dextrose feed. That led to a frantic flurry of insulin shots, as they tried to get me back to a reasonable level. Ah, fond, amusing memories. How I did laugh as my eyes rolled back in my head and a little ghost emitted from my mouth. If I could AFFORD to sue... Well, that's behind us now.
> 
> A month later and I'm off the pain pills, though a little week for photo shoots, narration, and much more than playing WAKFU seven hours a day. I can live with that for a while longer.
> 
> ...



Hey, so if you don't mind me asking how goes the progress towards the Havoc inc Reboot? if there's some sort of patreon, or if it's not happening, I'd just like to know. Havoc inc is probably, in my opinion, the best piece of gay furry media, and i would love to see it return.


----------



## Dorset (May 27, 2019)

Word if the Rabbit Valley may be the distributor (awaiting further details). Terri has toned # 10 (I've seen the scanned pages and they're VERY nicely done), which would start the .new run and wind up the prior story arc. She is presumably at work on # 11. I've seen a tentative character sketch. We're scripted through two additional years, and I have a backlog of a couple of binders of stories that I can adapt to script, if the book sells.


----------



## Chernobyl Cat (Jun 7, 2019)

aaaaaaaaaaaah i can't wait! Rabbit Valley has put out so much good shit, Glad to see Havoc.inc will be joining their lineup.


----------



## Chernobyl Cat (Jul 2, 2019)

Hello Friend! I hope You're doing well, especially with those medical problems; glad I have a nationalized health service. Do you think we could get a date for the release of  #10?


----------



## Rassah (Nov 21, 2019)

Chernobyl Cat said:


> Hello Friend! I hope You're doing well, especially with those medical problems; glad I have a nationalized health service. Do you think we could get a date for the release of  #10?




It's baaaaack!!!


----------



## Rassah (Nov 21, 2019)

Dorset said:


> I've been off the topic for some time, due to being diagnosed with cancer in February, and then having to have that 'strategically removed.' They say they got it all. Not much consolation as, in spite of our telling everyone and his pet cockatiel that I was diabetic, they immediately hooked me up post-op with a dextrose feed. That led to a frantic flurry of insulin shots, as they tried to get me back to a reasonable level. Ah, fond, amusing memories. How I did laugh as my eyes rolled back in my head and a little ghost emitted from my mouth. If I could AFFORD to sue... Well, that's behind us now.
> 
> A month later and I'm off the pain pills, though a little week for photo shoots, narration, and much more than playing WAKFU seven hours a day. I can live with that for a while longer.
> 
> ...




I certainly hope you are doing better. You're quite private, so although I knew you had "health issues" I wasn't aware that it was that serious. Hopefully recovery is progressing well, and in a more or less peaceful setting. I hope I didn't catch you at a terrible timing with this project though. Just want to thank you for willing to continue to contribute and keep it going, even if it's been 20 years since the last one XD


----------



## Dorset (Nov 21, 2019)

The last I heard was that it was 'shipping on 11/02, which I suspect was actually a pre-order date. I've heard and seen nothing. I'm anxious to see it as soon as possible. In the meantime, I've seen the pre-toned, inked pages for the first of three parts of the next story arc, DOUBLE DANGER, Terrie's been hard at work. I don't know if I'll get 'trib copes as I did at Radio Comix, but I at least to get a heads up when it's out.


----------



## Rassah (Nov 22, 2019)

@Dorset you seem to have a lot of stories in your head about these characters. A whole universe even. Is there any chance you would be willing to put them in writing and share the ones that may not make it into comics?


----------



## Dorset (Nov 23, 2019)

In reviewing the binders in my home recording studio's closet, I see I actually have 70 stories in text form -- originally written for another zine project, but starring the pair. Some of these have been adapted for use in HAVOC. I have thought of issuing a thick e-book of some of these, fully adapted into the HAVOC framework, However, there are two issues. First, Terrie owns the rights to Chester, while I own Deck, ad it's very difficult to break out percentages of sales, as sales are paid cumulatively for all titles sold (and I've written some 40 e-books already. An appeal to that, though, would be the release of a HAVOC audio book, which is something I've wanted for a long time. The second issue is the horrendous editing o my three series. I was approached by someone who agreed to see to publishing these for me. The end product was filled with typos and one book was release with the last 10 or so pages missing. I'd like to self-edit these adventure series for reissue and a paperback release, but don't have the time. I do prefer the audio format, as they generally sidestep sloppy editing and a number have come off very nicely.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The attached image is from the only series with anthro characters in it.


----------

